# MSN messenger keeps signing out - help me please



## simbo (Aug 24, 2005)

I've got Windows XP, and my msn messenger keeps signing out every few minutes, which gets really annoying when your in a conversation. Does anybody know how to stop it? Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't mention what type of Internet connection you have(i.e. 56K dialup, cable, DSL).

Since you're using Windows XP, have you upgraded yet to MSN Messenger 7.5?


----------



## simbo (Aug 24, 2005)

Oops sorry. I've got 56K dial up. No i haven't upgraded because I've read that it's dodgy and won't let you sign in.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I haven't had a bit of trouble with both 7.5 releases. Who told you that it's "dodgy"?

When you're using 56K dial-up, it's easy to get cut off if your ISP doesn't detect any on-line activity. One way to deal with that problem is to set Outlook Express(if you're using it) to check for new messages every 3 minutes. When you're ready to chat, open Outlook Express, then minimize its window in the taskbar so it's out of the way.

If you've got call-waiting and other phones in the house, it's easy to get disconnected if someone calls in or if someone picks up a phone elsewhere in the house.

If you can afford it and you've got it in your area, you should seriously consider upgrading to a high-speed connection.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## simbo (Aug 24, 2005)

I read it on a forum that I found on google. It's not my ISP disconnecting, it's just MSN messenger keep logging out. The internet's on a separate line, which hardly gets any calls in. Thanks for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## simbo (Aug 24, 2005)

It's ok. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cantrip#10 (Apr 8, 2003)

What does the message say when Messenger logs you out?


----------



## simbo (Aug 24, 2005)

It doesn't say anthing when it signs out, it just signs out, and then signs back in, but sometimes can't because it says that there is an error eith the internet connection, but it's fine because I'm surfing the net.


----------



## Heather4444 (Sep 19, 2005)

I am having the same problem as mentioned above, and I am running MSN 7.5 on Windows XP. I have reported it to MSN -- does anyone have another solution??


----------

